# ryobi 725r won't start



## rmcelroy (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all, I'm new here. I'm at a huge disadvantage asking questions on this subject-because I have very little info to go by. The trimmer in quesstion is my brothers and my step father is trying to get it back up and running for him. They asked me to poke around on the net here at work today cause I have T1 connections. Anyway, the trimmer stopped running and will not restart--gas and spark seems OK according to my step father(he used to own a small engine repair business). 

A search of the board had HANKSTER getting a member to remove the exhaust and look for piston scoring in a situation similar to this. Because of my lack of first hand knowlege on what the trimmer is doing, I'll just have to ask what the top 5 or so things might be causeing this.

Thanks in advance....sorry for the PITA
Regie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i'd do that, then if its alright, check other things, like compression, to a sheared key. good spark doesn't mean good timing.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The main problems with older Ryobi trimmer motors are.

Piston/cylinder scoring (remove muffler to check).
Dirty carb (clean carb)
Old/cracked fuel lines (inspect and replace as needed)
Loose cylinder bolts (tighten them)
Blown rod bearing (you'll feel/hear it when you turn it over... if it isn't seized)

It could also be a sheared flywheel key like bugman said but generally the older Rybois didn't have much of a problem with that. The new ones made by MTD are another story.


----------



## rmcelroy (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks guys I'll pass these tips on. I'll be back when I'm dogging a small gas motor, instead of having a heart attack right in the front yard. 

Thanks again
Regie


----------

